# LaDue fall open results posted- big SACK!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/FALLOPEN04/ANNOUNCEMENT.html

Reports as of recent are that Lado is spittn the bigs of the year. Slower for numbers. Not a bad day in early Oct either!!!

2005 info and monthly angler updates coming in the next month!

www.dobass.com

Nip


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Is Ladoe a private or state lake? I have recently purchased a small boat and would like to check it out!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Public, owned by the city of Akron. For now anyways, seem like there are rumors about the lake being closed about this time every year. Haven't heard any yet so far. It's down probably 8-10ft, good time to check out some spots for the upcoming Spring.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubutl07.html

Feeling pretty good about the "state" of things for 2005 as this website has been updated about three weeks ago posting the rules of the Akron Reservoirs!!!

Bill- like Jturf said there is always hubbub about lado. It's been in and out of court- in and out of the media. Just the past couple of years the State of Ohio and Akron are working a recreational deal for the watershed. The state ultimately wants to put a HP limit on it- gas tax dollars- the city wont go for it- I'm happy they dont!!! The city needs the property run as recreation though as to avoid loss of their current tax abatement of the watershed. 

Its actually pretty crazy, the history of the Cuyahoga River system and Akrons reservoirs- the only example of it in the country- taking and replenishing water from lake Erie- this is how "urban sprawl" has become NE Ohio- all about the water!!! 

Nip

www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree Nip, it's nice to have some lakes that remain Electric Only! It's great to sneak away to those lakes and just fish without all the traffic!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

would you be for opening the lake to boats with gas motors on them, but can only use electric? (ie nimi, wellington, and so on) i think the lake would see alot more traffic.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I, for one, would hate to see more "traffic" on Ladue. Keep it as it is, small boats, electric only, no gas motors even if not in use. There's lots of water for boats with gas motors, but very little for electric only.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I second that!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

UD and all- the discussions I had early in the spring this past year with state officials were that they hoped to propose lado becomming a 10hp lake while under their watch. Again this would allow for some kinda tax dollars to be generated from the gas sales, I am not familiar with how exactly that works. 

Akron has maintained from negotiations early on they WOULD NEVER allow gas engines to be run on their reservoirs. The other side of the discussion then turns to the new technology such as direct injections and four strokes in the YEARS to come. 

Anyway you look at it, it left the deal in a color of grey to laypersons. Akron needs the state and the state needs gas engines to make it fiscally work. 

I haven't enough knowledge on the topic to know if anything ever progressed or even if there is possibly a contract currently in effect. I have been told "absolutes" by various parties who represent both ends, particularly the state, but haven't seen much change other than the "ramp improvements" this past year! Akron official discussions always are positive, but they play a media safe stance always reflecting on their goals of water quality over recreation. Look at how their website reads for their reservoirs.

If lado went gas I'd be the first to buy a 10hp rig all decked out UD! BUT personal preference is it remains in it's natural filtering state also so desired by Akron for water quality ~ meaning no gas engines, pollution, erosion, etc. 

The scary part is Akron may decide the heck with it all and simply stop recreation on the waterway. There's alot on their side to do so if they choose, but, can taxpayers afford it!??? Money and politics go hand and hand with great fishin'!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope it never goes gas. I like it the ways it is. It's nice to have a place with GREAT fishing that is only accessible for electric only fishermen. 
How was the fishin out there this fall? I never had a chance to make it out after August.    
LaDo


----------

